# deer decoys



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey guys and gals, 
I am interested in a deer decoy, and I would like to know if there are any ideas as to what brand and any good tips on using one. I hunt public land pre and post gun season in many different areas with my bow. Thanx.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

We've been using decoys for about 5 years now and it's a blast. There are no guarantees. We do have deer spook out on the decoy. Usually an older doe will be suspicious. This time of the year though the bucks are very curiuos and sometimes angry. We've had two occurances of bucks getting upset with the decoy. One buck charged, backed up, prepared to charge again but my friend arrowed him first. I had a nice 4x4 circle the decoy, rubbing trees and pawing the ground for a full 15 minutes one evening.

My advice on decoys is to setup as a buck with 1 horn. We had trouble with small bucks being afraid of the decoy with full antlers. A weaker buck is less intimidating. My other advice is that 90% of the deer will circle downwind so set your decoy up accordingly. I like to position my decoy about 30 yards upwind of me. That gives the deer room to circle between my stand and the decoy. It also helps to have a barrier behind the decoy (fence, creeek, tree).

Good Luck. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

The Best Decoy Is a real one not a live one but shoot a nice doe skin it tan the hide then for the body of a deer with ur own imagination yea it takes time but for the realism its worth all the work alot of times i set up were i think a deer might just wal kout ar and i will pile some grass up and lay right under my decoy but make sure to know if other hunters are in the area so they dont shoot ur decoy layin under it is pretty cool when u can see the deer the deer can see ur decoy and u know the next time he gets in the open and u can get him to see u hes yours another tip it DO A DEER DRIVE set the decoy up in a open place where the deer can see it immediatly or really close afterr comming out of the cover more times then none he will run like a bat out of hell see the decoy stop look then try to wind the decoy IF U HAVNT SHOT HIM BUY NOW DO IT


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

GC, bad batch of crack??? :lol:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dressing up as a deer during deer hunting season makes about as much sense as dressing up as a heifer in the pasture with a horny bull. Here's your sign !!! :withstupid:


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

I DUNNO WE CAN USUALLY TELL IF OTHER HUNTERS ARE AROUND BUY HUNTER ORANGE and im Not On "public land" im on my own land that I own its just liek u have a buddy make sure u know where hes at in the section Damn I wouldnt do anything like that on public land but theres only me and one other guy on my property Sorry if you guys got the wrong idea


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

GC, don't take offense, we enjoyed the image.  My only problem, aside from hunting public land, is that I already carry too much crap, how in the world would I pack in a deer decoy through 2 miles of flooded timber bottom land in the dark and get set up before it's time to come back in?


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the good advise SNOOPY, I used the decoy this year and my buudy shot a buck in the late season. I had numerous small deer walk up and past the decoy but did not get the attention of any larger bucks that walked by at 50+ yards. Any ideas on this one and what do you guys think of using one standing and one lying down? Let me know what you think!


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

When it appears the deer won't see the decoy I try my whole arsonal of calls. Sometimes it helps and sometimes they seem to care less. We have had great luck in Nov & Dec setting up with 2 decoys, a buck trailing a doe. This has gotten some very aggressive responses from bucks.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have been looking at some inflatable deer decoys. Of course, something about them reminds me of the inflatable adult doll. Oh well, if the buck's interested, who am I to judge? :lol: Just as long as he doesn't pop it.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

sdeprie said:


> I have been looking at some inflatable deer decoys. Of course, something about them reminds me of the inflatable adult doll.


I don't think an inflatable deer decoy would be good, too light and not durable. Remember; please do not hunt public land during gun season with decoys!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Gander Commander:  I would seriously consider taking a hunter safety course because I know you haven't. Or a little common sense might help keep you out of the obituaries. There is one in every paper during hunting season, now I'm starting to figure out why. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Guys, let's give him the benefit of the doubt and not assume he is actually lying right under the decoy. By under it, he may mean a few yds away. At least, that's what I hope he means, but let's not get down on somebody if they do something differently than you or I do it. Right on top of it could mean 4-5 yds away, too. The concept is a good one. That's about what many game wardens do when they are looking for poachers, etc. (Using real deer hide, etc.) We all hunt a little differently on public land vs private land. I think we are all a little more cautious of a lot of things on public land. For instance, when was the last time you were deer hunting and frustrated at not seing any deer, but over run with squirrels. Would you go ahead and shoot a squirrel if you are on public land, knowing the shot will disturb game for miles? Would you on private land knowing you are the only one around for those miles? With a 58 cal ML no less. Yes, I ate the squirrel. Wasn't nearly as filling as a deer would have been.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

So what you're saying is that setting up 4 or 5 yards away from a decoy with real deer hide is safe hunting tactic??? Better try and get to the class yourself. Wow, I have read it all. What difference does it make, private land or public?? SH!T HAPPENS!! :idiot:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Go ahead, judge without seeing for yourself. I can see what class of writer you fit into already. Thanks for your input. What I'm talking about is judging other people and making demeaning and belittling statements. You can offer advice on safety without belittling, or you can't, depending on your personality. Which are you?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, go ahead and walk around dressed up as a deer or crawl under or near a realistic looking decoy and see what happens. :eyeroll: What kind of writer does it take to see trouble?? I guess I'm that kind. This is dangerous sounding tactic for deer hunting that he had that is on a web sight, and I worry about any young hunter starting out who may not have a lot of parental supervision trying this and getting shot. I don't need any certain personality to deal with this topic just a bit of common sense. So as I asked before, this sounds like a safe tactic to you from what you've read into his post so far????


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Is this safe? Don't know. He may have a blind set up where he is is little danger. But as I said, you can point out dangers without belittling someone. Or if you can't, then you would be the other kind of writer. The world is full of people who say "You're full of crap and a worthless piece of XXXX." They think that's all right and they are just expressing common sense because it's the truth. They have never heard of tact and sensitivity, and this kind of criticism is seldom constructive. Do you want to help? Then try to have a little patience and a little les judgemental writing. Or ignore me and do what you want. It's just my 2 cents. You guys keep saying something about going around dressed up as a deer. I don't read that. He talks about making a deer out of real deerhide. You think carrying a plastic or foam decoy is better? Do you do that during the turkey season?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> You think carrying a plastic or foam decoy is better? Do you do that during the turkey season?


In my opinion, no. It would be safe to carry in a bag of some sort however. Do I carry a turkey decoy?? Yes, the kind I can fold up and put in my pocket. Also a bit of difference between the shot fired at a turkey compared to a big game animal, although either could do a lot of harm to a person. If you want to give Gander Commander the benefit of the doubt on this tactic of his go ahead, but your telling me if he had a blind set up out of harms way now. Don't change the picture he painted for everyone just because you want to.



> i set up were i think a deer might just wal kout ar and i will pile some grass up and lay right under my decoy


This is the issue at hand here, sugar coat it all you want. I don't consider myself a writer. :huh: I post opinions on a hunting forum. Are you a writer??



> Is this safe? Don't know. He may have a blind set up where he is is little danger. But as I said, you can point out dangers without belittling someone. Or if you can't, then you would be the other kind of writer.


 :huh:

O.K, I think it's dangerous.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Man, you make assumptions left and right. Keep to your opinion. Write it. Just don't expect anyone to get any good from it. And don't expect me to pay any attention to it. You're right and everybody else is wrong. So I'll just get over it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> alot of times i set up were i think a deer might just wal kout ar and i will pile some grass up and lay right under my decoy but make sure to know if other hunters are in the area so they dont shoot ur decoy


Pay attention to that then.

:rollin:

What's to assume?? It's all right there. Tell me how you can know if any other hunters are around?? Do you yell out and hope someone around answers back so you can explain this decoy set up to them?? This is a matter of doing a very dangerous tactic in the woods or field, not about who is right or wrong.

And just for the record:



> Right on top of it could mean 4-5 yds away, too. The concept is a good one. That's about what many game wardens do when they are looking for poachers, etc. (Using real deer hide, etc.)


You think 4 or 5 yds. away is safe??  They may use the real hide but let me tell ya' they are set up way out of any danger zone watching that decoy with a darn good set of binoculars. 
Are all North Carolina hunters sensitive to opinions or what?? Wow!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All the years I have been hunting, and through out all the BS stories I have ever herd, sitting in front of a camp fire. This one takes the taco!!!During hunting season, wearing the skin of a deer(not blaze orange). Which I might add is against the law (in ND), during rifle season. Proc. specifically says BLAZE orange.

~GC~ I just want to know what state you are from! Because that will be one state that I won't be hunting. (Please don't say ND)

How to tell if your a *******? Heres your sign....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey goldy, I bet next your going to try and claim you don't wear that big duck bill and those orange flippers when you're out huntin quackers......Go ahead and own up, you'll feel better once you get it off you chest or should I say breast :lol: . Your just mad they finally figured out your secret hot technique :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ya' got me there Bob, that's the secret. This is unreal. :eyeroll: The sad part is there are young hunters out there who probably browse this forum looking for a little help or a suggestion or 2 and look at the ideas they get filled with. If that technique is just a joke or a way to stir up attention I think it's pretty dumb. If it isn't a joke, the hunter safety course I mentioned isn't a joke. "Dem der' hunters are out der' allright."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Your right Mav... This is the taco of all stories.

I got an idea, next time I am with my little brother I will tell him about this and see what he thinks. Oh, I already know... STUPID and NOT VERY SAFE!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wear floresent orange down here walking to my stand during bow season we had some dumbass poacher shoot a bowhunter a few years back. Apparently the bow hunter was carrying his bow on his shoulder and the idiot thought it was a huge rack on a deer and shot him out the truck window :eyeroll: After that I tore all the white fletching off my arrows and replaced it with orange and started wearing a orange hat when I walk to my stand, I also turn on a flashlight at dusk.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

As do I, Bobm. I wear not only the prescribed orange vest, which is required in NC except during bow season, but I wear the hat, which is not required, only suggested, and sometimes full pull over pants, if lighting is bad, etc. I think if you go back and read this thread, the only people who are talking about WEARING the skin are those calling others dumba$$es. I agree with that. Read it again, folks. I have never used a deer decoy, but have been thinking about how to do so. What I have been disagreeing with is the way people have been responding to it. They are not being helpful, only derogatory. The way to influence people and win friends does not including calling them stupid if they make a mistake, no matter how true it is. Where you set up in relation to your decoy will be dictated by the area where you hunt. If visibility is extremely limited, you may have to be closer to the decoy than some people are used to being. How far do you set up from turkey decoys. Turkey loads can be just about as deadly as deer loads, if not more painful. I agree, don't set up too close to your decoy, but how close is too close may be different for you than for me, based on where you hunt. I have no intention of getting you to agree with me. What I would like to see is a little less conflict and more HELPFUL suggestions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Steve, if you're wearing a deerskin during seer season or really anytime in the woods you are risking getting shot and should be ridiculed. Really stupid people need really strong statements to get the picture.
And no we don't think you're one of them, but the guy wearing the skin sure is.

Decoys work but I sure wouldn't carry one in Georgia even during bow season unless it was in a floresent orange sack. And what the hell, we have so many deer in Georgia I never felt the need.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Heck, I'm not even talking about anyone wearing a skin at all!! It was puting the skin on the decoy and crawling under it covering up with grass or whaterver is around and hunting there!!! What the hell difference does it make where you hunt ??? If this doesn't sound like a dumb idea I don't know what is and will not appologize for thinking so!!! Like I mentioned, young hunters could try an idea like this. Who is the one being helpful???
Are you for real???

I set up 30yds. from my turkey decoy. Haven't and won't ever attempt to crawl under it.

Gander commander: Just so you know, I think you probably have some safe, productive tactics you do practice while hunting. Share them all you want, that would be great. I only think this tactic COULD be a very dangerous one, maybe not for yourself, :huh: but maybe in someone elses case. I have read about a lot of injuries in the woods or field in the past and to me no game animal is worth the risk of injury or worse. Safety is very important and all possible outcomes should always be considered wherever you are hunting. Later.


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

Pratically speaking and all BS aside, hunting with a decoy is probably the best kept secret for pullling deer within shooting distance!! Especially bowhunting! I have had far more "close encounters" than disappointments. These suckers work...period!!

A previous post was correct and that is that the mature, seasoned does are just hard to beat...and fool! The best decoy that I have found is the Carrylite model. I even had a buck mount the decoy and ride it until the leg actually buckled and the decoy fell over!!

The cloth decoys from Montana decoy also work well (very portable) BUT you lose the 3-D affect and deer (mature Does) get rather suspicious. Try a real WT Deer tail pinned on this and attach fishing line to it and twitch it for some added realism! Always set up fro a downwind approach.

I prefer the does hands down to the buck as it can attract all deer at most times. My best luck has been (of course) the first week of November staring on the first...and it gets real busy from the 5th through the 7th!! I use no scents...only tip the tail to the straight horizontal position...this further invites a buck to come in closer!

Rattling works...sometimes...calls work sometimes...decoys work most of the time!! These will add great excitemet (and success) to your hunt if used accordingly!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Duane what state do you hunt in?


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

Bob, I hunt WI, ND, Minn, Ia and Mt.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Which state is the decoy most effective, do you set up in fields or woods


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good info. ~DUANE~ I might use on the next time I bow hunt!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i might just have to go buy a decoy now.


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

Bob, your question on which state will the decoy work best in is rather open ended. Decoys will work in every state...if used properly. I made a few mistakes when I began using them but found certain patterns that really work well.

They work in both field and woods eqally well. The key here is to know WHERE the deer are coming from and not simply place the decoy up in a helter skelter fashion. If the deer enter a field to feed then you need to set up in a feeding mode. IF you are setting up during the rut then you need to set up for a buck(s) roaming trails in search of does.

As always, set up for a down wind check. Does will be your worst nightmare...especially with fawns around. These mature skinheads tend to circle the decoy and once they make out that it is not real then you may as well pack it in...one snort and you can stick a fork in that evenings hunt.

A good feeding scenario would be if you were hunting a field edge...facing south with the woods running in an east/west direction...and through your scouting, you know the deer will be entering the field to the west (right) of your location. Place the decoy on the very edge of the field to the east (left) of your stand location...at least 20-30 yards. This will allow the deer to make visual contact with the decoy and walk towards it and past your stand location. This is a killer set up...no pun intended.

As far as as in the woods location...prime rut time...you can almost get away with anything, but most importantly, set the decoy up where it is visible from several potential buck routes. This is also a good time that calls can be more effective...using them only to get the bucks attention. Calling is a totally different issue however and I avoid it most of the time.
Bucks are very different during the November period and I have litterally had them walk under my tree and no matter how much calling or rattling is done, they may not even turn and look at you. This is where the decoy would bring them in 10 out of 10 times!

Good luck if you try the game!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks, I might give it a try it sounds like fun.


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I just thought that I would drop a line and tell you that I took the advice and tried a doe lying down and a standing buck with one antler. 
I had 11 bucks come in to shooting range in a three day time frame. One buck got very aggressive with the grunt call but as I was closing the deal, another hunter left his tree stand and ran him off. The other day my hunting buddy was using my decoys in the same location and a buck attacked the buck decoy, sending it into the air. The buck ran off and then returned to check out the doe decoy and met his maker. I am a big believer in the decoys during the rut.


----------

